# LOL, One man Pump orgy



## BigBob (May 28, 2015)

Love this guy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=95&v=G5GIJmCwchk


----------



## Sully (May 29, 2015)

Thanx man. I've been watching his videos for the last hour, and my phone is almost dead. Forgot how funny he is. I'm actually tempted to buy a shirt from him. Hilarious.


----------



## ASHOP (May 29, 2015)

That guy is hilarious!


----------



## psych (May 29, 2015)

Not deadlifting!!!!!!! WTF!!!

He's the reason my coach won't let us bring Ipads and Tablets to the gym anymore ;(


----------

